# Top 18 Reasons WHY FISHING IS BETTER THAN SEX...



## gillhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

#18 - No matter how much beer you've had, you can still Fish.
#17 - A limp rod still works well for Fishing.
#16 - You don't have to hide your Fishing magazines.
#15 - It is perfectly acceptable to pay a professional to Fish with you once in a while.
#14 - If someone takes pictures or videos of you Fishing, you don't have to worry about them showing up on the Internet if you become famous.
#13- Your Fishing partner doesn't get upset about people you Fished with long ago.
#12 - It's perfectly respectable to Fish with a total stranger.
#11 - When you see a really good Fishing person, you don't have to feel guilty about imagining the two of you Fishing together.
#10 - If your regular Fishing partner isn't available, they won't object if you Fish with someone else.
#9 - Nobody will ever tell you that you will go blind if you Fish by yourself.
#8 - When paying a Fishing pro, you never have to wonder if they are really an undercover cop.
#7 - You don't have to go to a sleazy shop in a seedy neighborhood to buy Fishing stuff.
#6 - You can have a Fishing calendar on your wall at the office, tell Fishing jokes, and invite coworkers to Fish with you without getting sued for harassment.
#5 - There are no Fishing-transmitted diseases.
#4 - Nobody expects you to Fish with the same partner for the rest of your life.
#3 - Nobody expects you to give up Fishing if your partner loses interest in it.
#2 - You don't have to be a newlywed to vacation primarily to enjoy your favorite activity.
#1 - Your Fishing partner will never say, "Not again! We just Fished last week! Is Fishing all you ever think about?"


----------



## fender66 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sex.....What's that?

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## J.P. (Jun 29, 2012)

very nice!!!!

I can think of a few more.............

"Fishing with kids won't get you a jail sentence....."

"It's possible to repair damaged Fishing equipment"

"You can buy new Fishing equipment when the old one is beyod repair"

"Your fishing partner won't mind when you call only when you want to Fish"


----------



## J.P. (Jun 29, 2012)

You can bring a spare in case your Fishing equipment fails while the action is hot.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, I did NOT know that, thanks Gillhunter


----------



## Coach d (Jun 29, 2012)

Great list.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 29, 2012)

:twisted: Funny, real funny!!! Thanks for sharing. :lol:


----------



## novaman (Jul 25, 2012)

Great =D> , Now, did Your fishing partner help with that list?


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 26, 2012)

novaman said:


> Great =D> , Now, did Your fishing partner help with that list?



No, but after being married to my fishing partner for 40+ years we spend a lot more time fishing ...... :mrgreen: :LOL2:


----------



## Zum (Sep 11, 2012)

I just read these funny stuff.
Seeing as I fish by myself most of the time....I can probably find another joke in there as well


----------



## fishingmich (Jan 29, 2013)

My #1 reason fishing is better than sex? I get to do it more often and it lasts longer! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------

